# Convict



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Got bored and decided to take a few pics of one of my female cons.






























She's about 3.5-4".


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice fish


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice little pink con you have there. Now get her a male!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

that looks more like a male... either way nice fish for sure.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

AS fan said:


> that looks more like a male... either way nice fish for sure.


Males don't have any orange, they're all white. 
Here's a pic of the couple and their fry. She loses her colors when she breeds.









And here's one of just the male


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea i breed cons too and have even seen them lay i agree with the orange on the female but its usually just on the belly area but i havent seen a orange color like that in the first picture dissapear after laying eggs. both nice fish though.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't know why it happens, but it happens every time.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweet cons


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Very nice, awesome colouration on that female.. I have a pair that bred maybe three weeks ago, ate all their fry and they still haven't bred again.. Any idea why? I have marbeled cons


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Cool Con.
I didn't realize how many variations there are!
Mine are black and gray but all of their fins are Blue and have spots of orange on their bellies...I never seen them like this before.

My largest one is getting lighter now too...I'll have to take pics after I clean the tank.

The 2 are beating the piss out of the biggest one?

I have only 3 other tanks but if I move it it will either 
A-be eaten
or
B-Kill the other fish.

Any tips?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Feefa said:


> Sweet cons


Thanks Feefa!!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Cool Con.
> I didn't realize how many variations there are!
> Mine are black and gray but all of their fins are Blue and have spots of orange on their bellies...I never seen them like this before.
> 
> ...


Tank divider for now until you can set up another tank or sell it.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice cons I've got some regular cons but boy those white ones are super cool


----------

